# Strike thru feature



## Bill4728 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all

On TS4Ms I can strike thru the text by wraping with the "s tag"

Like [noparse] text [/noparse]   It doesn't work here on TUG. Is there another way to do it?

The i tag ( B & U also) works so {i} text {/i} changes the text to italics [with brackets of course]. 
ex _ text_

TIA


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Strike thru the text*

I saw the vB code list  here  and it doesn't list the "S tag" (strike thru) 

Does that mean that strike thru isn't avaible?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Strike thru the text*

That's not part of the default vBCode package that comes with vB.

We'll not be adding any additional features until we get moved to the new server.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Strike thru the text*

Now we're on the new server, and this requested feature has been added.

[noparse]strike thru this text[/noparse] will display
strike thru this text

Also, when using the advanced editor (i.e. not using the quick reply editor) you will see a clickable "strike through" control icon:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Strike thru the text*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Now we're on the new server, and this requested feature has been added.
> 
> [noparse]strike thru this text[/noparse] will display
> strike thru this text
> ...


Nice add, Doug.  Thanks.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 30, 2006)

Your on top of things Doug ~~ Good job ~~    :whoopie:


----------

